# Future Shop Sale: .mac $69.99 & ilife 44.99



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

Best Price Ever!!!

On Sale week of:
*October 20th - October 26th, 2006*


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Don't see that price in Quebec. I put in the webID number and it gives a price of $129


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Wow I should prebuy next year's service, or two.


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

Sale starts *Friday October 20th - 26th*. I have the flyer already.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

OK... thanks for the clarification.


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

bishopandarlo said:


> Sale starts *Friday October 20th - 26th*. I have the flyer already.<iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10001570&type=4&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=99467.10000155&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>


Thanks


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I think I'll purchase now for next year. I just renewed with .Mac purchased from Amazon.com which wasn't a bad deal at $80 US. This is even better!


----------



## AndyB (Oct 13, 2006)

Excuse the newbie question but what does .Mac actually give me. Yes I've read the blurb but that's designed to sell I'd like to here it from an actual user.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

-1GB combined for webspace, an @mac.com e-mail address, and iDisk space
-The iDisk space is basically like online storage, and there's a Windows utility that will make iDisk mount as a logical drive on a PC.
-Member exclusive freebies such as GarageBand sampler packs and Backup program.
-Some apps such as Quicken use the .Mac service for backing up.
-A place to sync Address Book and iCal, backup or make sure multiple Macs have the same information.
-iWeb for iLife '06 loves .Mac

List goes on, I feel .Mac is essential for a full Mac experience. There are other ways to get around it but it's just not as seamless.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

It would be nice to find a good sale for Tiger. I need a copy for my other computer (iBook), and I refuse to pay full price for an OS that will be replaced in Spring of '07.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

My .Mac subscription renewed a week ago


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

elmer, you can pick up this bargain and use it for next year.


----------



## Gabbadude (Nov 17, 2005)

I bought my .Mac box at the Buffalo store. When I went to pay, the cashier asked me if I was already a .Mac subscriber. I was so I said YES! I got a 30$ discount. My final price, with exchange rate was around 80$ CDN. Next year, I'll go back there to buy my box!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

is this online or instore?
Thanks


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Eeeeeeeh... How can a yearly subscription servive (.Mac) possibly be ON SALE?! Someone explain pls or I may buy a few years in advance at that price!


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

FS is selling it a lost so they can persuade you to come to their store and buy some more items, if some does this they earn a profit. lol ignore me I dont know what Im talking about. I'm curious as well is there some sort of expiration date on this or something?


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

Ottawaman said:


> is this online or instore?
> Thanks


I called my local store (to see if they carried .Mac) and she said if it's in the flyer then it should be instore and online. The flyer doesn't specify.


----------



## Gabbadude (Nov 17, 2005)

green_ears: Because the box contains a serial number that you can enter in your .Mac account for the next renewal cycle.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

The only thing of value in that box is the Key code. There is no time limit that I know of.

Don't forget... while this is a new good deal for Canadians our fellow Mac users to the south have had access to discounted .Mac for years via Amazon.com and other outlets. This is the first time I've seen a good deal for us. Apple is finally getting smart.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

adagio said:


> Don't forget... while this is a new good deal for Canadians our fellow Mac users to the south have had access to discounted .Mac for years via Amazon.com and other outlets. This is the first time I've seen a good deal for us. Apple is finally getting smart.


I wouldn't be surprised to see Apple slash .Mac to $50/year (USD) some point soon. Perhaps when Leopard is unveiled. I recall reading their subscription numbers to .Mac is pretty low relative to the number of Mac users out there. 

IMHO, $100(USD) is too much for the services provided.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

The thought of a price decrease crossed my mind. For that reason I would only purchase one discounted .Mac at this time.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Usually Apple will increase the value of .Mac rather than decrease the price.


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

satchmo said:


> IMHO, $100(USD) is too much for the services provided.


Totally agree. Price is the only reason I haven't bought it so far. I mean, I could have my own site and domain name for that price! I used the free trial and loved the way everything tied into it (online drive, web, etc) and the eye candy they added to the gallery for example (although RapidWeaver has given me that very same candy for a much lower price, on any server I wish to host my site).

Time will tell... Maybe they will realize more people will buy it if it's decently priced! I mean... Google will be releasing their free hosting (with a lot more storage) and, *gasp*, free AJAX web designer soon... The only reason to go .Mac will be the OSX integration... And that's not enough for my dollars.


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

The sale prices are listed online now:

.mac
http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...angid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10072438&catid=10688

iLife
http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...angid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10072442&catid=10599


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'll prebuy next year's service for sure. I love .Mac.

I was thinking of Rapidweaver but I didn't like how they used Flash for the slideshows meaning that my friends can't save my photos onto their computers. Also the interface was kinda confusing. I'm definitely not a kid that can spend hours writing HTML anymore.


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

Online .Mac listing as 'Out of Stock' now, so try instore.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

bishopandarlo said:


> Online .Mac listing as 'Out of Stock' now, so try instore.


There goes my pricematch with Staples for an extra ten percent of the difference idea. Oh well, I bought from Compusmart today for the same price (PM) to save a walk to FS. Can you tell I frequent RFD?


----------



## macguy.nielsen (Sep 18, 2004)

I picked up a copy from FS in Red Deer. There were 2 more copies left when I was there this morn  So if you live in the area. This is a good deal


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

milhaus said:


> There goes my pricematch with Staples for an extra ten percent of the difference idea. Oh well, I bought from Compusmart today for the same price (PM) to save a walk to FS. Can you tell I frequent RFD?


Yes (old news to some of us of course).

And wasn't pricematching at Staples a lot more fun when it was 150% (instead of the current 110%)?


----------



## BruceM (Apr 8, 2005)

*.mac members get a $25 rebate for ilife*

Just got an email from apple as a .mac member which offers a $25CDN rebate if iLife is bought from an authorized apple reseller. Isn't FS an authorized seller? if so, iLife will cost only $20. Is this too good to be true?


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

After watching the Time Machine demo in Leopard... I can see how at least ONE .Mac feature is now irrelevant (Backup 3). I guess that may explain some price cut backs on .Mac in the near future...


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I got one, but it wasn't easy...

The future shop web site indicated two in stock. They could not locate them.
I broke my car key at the mall, so that required two bus rides round trip to get my spare key. Drove across town to another future shop.
Picked it up.
Total time 3pm to 7:40 pm. =4h:40 min

And now a beer.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Ordered mine online. It was out of stock, but I got it at the low price anyway. I just hope it shows up within the next 6 weeks...


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

BTW, I forgot to thank bishopandarlo.
Thanks for the post and saving me some cash.
Cheers


----------



## oldgrumpy (Aug 22, 2005)

I checked the FS flyer here (Ottawa) and when I "get more info", it says this is the "Version Francaise"


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I got the English and I'm in Ottawa


----------



## oldgrumpy (Aug 22, 2005)

Must be the postal code. I'm in Orleans, so they must think I'm French. What else is new.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

The fs employees kept punching in the french one, or ilife.
No one knew what it was or what it was for. "Is it a computer?" 
I bought it in Glouster, by Silver City


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

Ottawaman said:


> BTW, I forgot to thank bishopandarlo.
> Thanks for the post and saving me some cash.
> Cheers


You're welcome.


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

Not only did I get myself a cheap copy of .Mac, I picked up a copy of Apple Works for only $119.99!!! Limited supply!!! Oh boy! 

What a Deal?! 

And thanks bishopandarlo!


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

green_ears said:


> After watching the Time Machine demo in Leopard... I can see how at least ONE .Mac feature is now irrelevant (Backup 3). I guess that may explain some price cut backs on .Mac in the near future...


I don't agree. One of the best things about Backup 3 (and the only reason I use it), is that it gets your really important small files out of your house. Should you have any disaster, (fire, flood, etc) you will still have this information available to you. 

Ya, there's other ways of doing this, but this one works, it's easy, automatic, etc. 

Also, Time Machine seems to require a second hard drive, that doesn't work so well for laptop users. .Mac just needs Internet access.


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

Another discount (Monday Only?) or a mistake but right now FS Online has .mac listed as $62.99!! (It is still checking out at the price of $69.99 though)

And iLife is now listed as $40.49 (save $49.00).

UPDATE: Guess it was a mistake because it's changed back to $69.99.

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...angid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10072438&catid=10688


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I went into the Ancaster FS and couldn't find the box anywhere. I asked one of the FS Geniuses where I can find .Mac and I got the deer in the headlights look. One even pointed me to a copy of MS Office. :lmao:

Any way they had none in stock and I wound up ordering online (Out of Stock).

At least I got it at the killer price.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

bishopandarlo said:


> Another discount (Monday Only?) or a mistake but right now FS Online has .mac listed as $62.99!! (It is still checking out at the price of $69.99 though)
> 
> And iLife is now listed as $40.49 (save $49.00).
> 
> UPDATE: Guess it was a mistake because it's changed back to $69.99.


Nope, you (and I) missed out on an extra sale. They had a "Friends and Family" sale that ended at 9AM. You likely saw it just before it ended. They had an extra 10% off on software, which accounts for your $7 off $70.


----------



## D k Cornelius (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for this thread and the FS online link!

I was very close to not renewing the service for the first time since it was free. (Love the system level integration of iDisk, but Google and others are making the other services obsolete. And the syncing just plain doesn't work properly anymore.)

Popped on to see if I could put an ad up looking for a cheap renewal # - Bought one from across the country at a discount last year- and stumble on to this thread.
Turns out the four FShops near me all still have it in stock.

Now I don't have to take down my web sites.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info.... I'll finally be able to make my website properly! I just got it... 5:08am Oct 23rd 2006! My first .mac account!


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

Yes, thanks for posting this, bishopandarlo. There were 3 .Mac boxes at the Peterborough FS on Saturday and I bought one. If it hadn't been for that, I wasn't going to renew my subscription. Our FS seems to be going after Apple in a big way all of a sudden, as there was a MacBook and three iMacs set up on the floor. The iMacs were set up nicely in their own area, and there was stock below it. I asked one of the salesmen and he said that they tried selling Macs before, but the biggest problem they had was getting stock from Apple when they needed it. I think this attempt has been prompted by the Best Buy arrangement, as BB owns FS. We'll see what happens.

One thing they haven't figured out yet is to keep the Mac products together and in the same area as the software. Their software is mixed with the PC software, arranged by category, so iLife was in with the multimedia stuff. The .Mac was somewhere random and nowhere near the iLife. I noted this to the salesman, and he agreed all Mac software should be together and near the Apple computers, but I don't know who makes those decisions in FS.


----------



## Akai (Sep 27, 2003)

I managed to find two in the Burlington FS, picked them both up! One for me the other is either going to also be for me or for the girlfriend if I can get her to buy her first Mac. (Which is looking pretty promising, she wants a MacBook I think)


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

Atroz said:


> Nope, you (and I) missed out on an extra sale. They had a "Friends and Family" sale that ended at 9AM. You likely saw it just before it ended. They had an extra 10% off on software, which accounts for your $7 off $70.



Thanks for the explanation. 

And _no problem_ posting the sale info, everyone.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

bishopandarlo said:


> Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> And _no problem_ posting the sale info, everyone.


THANKS AGAIN for posting this.

My renewal was actually tomorrow for $140.

I turned off auto-renewal ordered from FS pickup and just went a grabbed it..

Just activated with the key so this saved me some good coin!
Thanks


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

*Backorders shipped*

Hi,

For those that ordered .Mac on this deal while it was out of stock... It seems to be shipping now. Apparently they shipped mine and provided the shipping details electronically to Canada Post last night. The odd thing is that they don't show a pickup or any other activity yet. 

Ah well, my subscription doesn't run out for another month. Lots of time.


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

Atroz said:


> Hi,
> 
> For those that ordered .Mac on this deal while it was out of stock... It seems to be shipping now. Apparently they shipped mine and provided the shipping details electronically to Canada Post last night. The odd thing is that they don't show a pickup or any other activity yet.
> 
> Ah well, my subscription doesn't run out for another month. Lots of time.


Mine shipped yesterday also. Canada Post only reports this:
2006/11/01	18:41 MISSISSAUGA, ON Shipping details electronically submitted


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Mine beat your's by 2 minutes. 

2006/11/01 18:39 MISSISSAUGA, ON Shipping details electronically submitted


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Atroz said:


> Mine beat your's by 2 minutes.
> 
> 2006/11/01 18:39 MISSISSAUGA, ON Shipping details electronically submitted









:lmao:


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

No notification here yet. Hope it comes soon, though I still have a 5 or 6 weeks to go...


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Delivered to my mailbox today.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

This really sucks!!!...I want a rebate from Apple...The Pigs stole my money with the auto renewal.

tptptptp 

Dave


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

I live in BC, so no delivery here yet. Estimated date is the 11th. I have never had .mac before. It is just a code in the box that you need, right? At that price I couldn't not give it a try. I once had a trial account on .mac, will I be able to use that email as my .mac mail? I logged in and it said my trial is over and I need to buy .mac. Am I correct in assuming I will just enter a code and that will become fully active? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Future shop was out of .mac in Kitchener and Cambridge so I went to best buy with a flyer from FS and they price matched it!! so that was alright


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

iMan said:


> I once had a trial account on .mac, will I be able to use that email as my .mac mail? I logged in and it said my trial is over and I need to buy .mac. Am I correct in assuming I will just enter a code and that will become fully active?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Ya, it should work that way. I went from a trial to a paid box subscription last year. My trial hadn't expired, but I think you will be OK.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Mine was in my mailbox this morning. Weird. No shipping e-mail at all.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

macsackbut said:


> Mine was in my mailbox this morning. Weird. No shipping e-mail at all.


I didn't get an email for shipping either, although I got one a week ago saying that they were doing everything they could to get it to me. I happened to have logged in to FS's site and saw that the order had been shipped.


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

I also didn't receive an email from Futureshop when it shipped. On the site it said it would send me an email when it was shipped and my card had been charged. I just happened to check on my order and was surprised to learn that it had shipped.


----------

